# Old Pocket Rockets Have Seen Better Days-Time for a Facelift



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My old pocket Rockets have seen much better days, they were my EDC when I was a youth when there was no such thing as EDC ;-) The forks and the metal braces have a good amount of rust and the chrome plating is chipping off so its time for a makeover.

Monday I will dump the metal pieces into our tumbling machine for however long it takes to remove the rust and knock off the old chipping chrome, I'm assuming it will take about 4hrs, maybe a lot more. I then will blue the forks and frames and put them back together. Very sorry to say that the forks CAN'T be turned around, so the original position must be kept. Since the forks are at such a steep angle this may not pose a problem for a paracord loop attachment system ;- )

Here is a pic of my old Pocket Rockets ready for rejuvenation ;- )









wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If anyone is up to the task, it's you; I've never seen such attractive f16's as were in your other thread  I'm sure you'll have fun with it...be sure to post pics when you're done, please! I'm interested in seeing how they turn out...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> If anyone is up to the task, it's you; I've never seen such attractive f16's as were in your other thread  I'm sure you'll have fun with it...be sure to post pics when you're done, please! I'm interested in seeing how they turn out...


Thank you for the kind words, Ya this is going to be a bit of a chore I think. i have no idea how well the old chrome plating will come off and if it comes off, it very well could end up a mess, but we will see.

The other thing I may do is get a die made to duplicate the leather braces of the old Pocket Rocket/Wrist Rocket.. Being I have a 30+ ton clicker press at the office I may just put it to good use ...I could make those for myself and if folks like them sell them on this forum ( they would have to sell between $4-$5.00 including shipping). There may be a number of folks that would want to spruce up their old wrist braced slingshots, who knows ?

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It's a good possibility, especially if they too stumble upon their old childhood slings...you could go into business restoring slingshots like they do for old cars..LoL


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> It's a good possibility, especially if they too stumble upon their old childhood slings...you could go into business restoring slingshots like they do for old cars..LoL


Nice idea, but I don't think it would pay the rent ...LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

instead of putting on those old handles some new wood handles made out of some real nice hard woods,such as cocobolo or zebra wood or purple heart would look sweet matched with the forks if your still going to do them in gun metal blue,just my :twocents: all the best,bigron


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> instead of putting on those old handles some new wood handles made out of some real nice hard woods,such as cocobolo or zebra wood or purple heart would look sweet matched with the forks if your still going to do them in gun metal blue,just my :twocents: all the best,bigron


Bigron,

That would be nice buy I don't have the talent to do that ;- )

I'm just going to turn them into nice shooters again, if I can get the rust and chipping chrome off ;- ) I may wrap the forks in .08mm nylon thread, but not sure ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I've had them tumbling for over 3 hrs and I managed to knock off all the rust, and remove the looser chrome, but a lot of the chrome is still on. Just put them in some other media and will give that a shot for a couple of hours, if not to my liking then next time I'm dropping of material to our vendors I'll make a trip to our sand blaster, and that will be that !

We will see what happens in a few hours from now.

Update : After 50 minutes nothing, zip ... so keeping it in the tumblers is not the way to go.

Next trip later this week is sandblaster !

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wll said:


> Next trip later this week is sandblaster !
> 
> wll


to bad there aint a sandstorm blowing through, never one when you need it.


----------

